# GVIF Interface Units



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Just a quick update on this. I have a lead on a unit that is half the price (locally) of the nav-tv piece.

Keen viewers may notice the the silver boxes in the first 2 pictures are almost identical (also shots of the config gui are identical). Apparently the nav-tv unit is made by a company out of Korea called QDIS (qdis - not a complete catalogue) with the nav-tv logo on a sticker ($400 sticker in this country).

The QDIS distributor assures me the units are identical - I hope to get hold of one after I move house over the holiday period.

I'll be sure to post up the results and any model numbers for others looking for something similar.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The middle piece is an intrafex unit shi(t), Nav tv makes good stuff generally. I am not familiar with the bottom piece. I have installed four intraphex nav add ons and they all come back aor dont work out of the box. To be honest I have tried several companies and they are all junk. The nav tv unit appears to be the same as that unit so I wouldnt touch it with a 10 ft pole


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> The middle piece is an intrafex unit shi(t), Nav tv makes good stuff generally. I am not familiar with the bottom piece. I have installed four intraphex nav add ons and they all come back aor dont work out of the box. To be honest I have tried several companies and they are all junk. The nav tv unit appears to be the same as that unit so I wouldnt touch it with a 10 ft pole


Thanks mate good info! It's really hard to get honest info from people with experience over here. If it's not a commodore (Pontiac G8) no one knows anything about it lol

Funny thing is the nav-tv piece is more expensive in aus than going with an aftermarket double din deck (factoring in the $400 dash and integration kit). A non nav unit, but something with car play...

Looks like that may be the way to go for reverse camera - that or a mirror setup.


----------

